# MoYu 13x13x13



## Michael Womack (Jan 29, 2014)

Who is ready for this cube? I know I am.










































I found This cube out from this http://twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?uid=8404&f=15&t=26789&start=0


----------



## AlexCube (Jan 29, 2014)

Looks pretty nice but still, more layers, more lockups and pops :/


----------



## Ross The Boss (Jan 29, 2014)

hmm, interesting. i'll probably never buy this (or any other 13x13 for that matter) but it is definitely cool that they are being made.


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 29, 2014)

This should be totally legal.


----------



## Tony Fisher (Jan 29, 2014)

Do you have the mf8 link where this was first shown?


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 29, 2014)

Tony Fisher said:


> Do you have the mf8 link where this was first shown?



Unfortunately no nether the TwistyPuzzle forum thread doesn't have it ether.


----------



## KirkChen (Jan 29, 2014)

http://bbs.mf8-china.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=101032
Here is the link


----------



## Owen (Jan 29, 2014)

This also transcends the V-cube patent, funnily enough.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 29, 2014)

Owen said:


> This also transcends the V-cube patent, funnily enough.



Not 100% the v-cube patent covers cubes with the V-cube style mech from 2x2-11x11.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 29, 2014)

those sides... they detain me form this puzzle


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 29, 2014)

Jaysammey777 said:


> those sides... they detain me form this puzzle



What do you mean?


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 29, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> What do you mean?



The pillowed shape is terrible xD


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 29, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> The pillowed shape is terrible xD



The pics aren't the final product pic so it could change.


----------



## soup (Jan 29, 2014)

Come back when a physical puzzle is produced.


----------



## RageCuber (Jan 29, 2014)

What do you think the price range would be for this puzzle?


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 29, 2014)

RageCuber said:


> What do you think the price range would be for this puzzle?



My guess $350.


----------



## patrickcuber (Jan 29, 2014)

Can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tony Fisher (Jan 29, 2014)

KirkChen said:


> http://bbs.mf8-china.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=101032
> Here is the link


Thanks. 
Better get my Dremel fired up I guess.


----------



## ECubesDesignerX (Jan 29, 2014)

It resembles my 31x31x31 design.

See TP forum for pictures.


----------



## davidmg90000 (Jan 29, 2014)

AlexCube said:


> Ready FOR. You should maybe change that
> Looks pretty nice but still, more layers, more lockups and pops :/



Its designed by tony fisher, so Im sure its pretty good, it uses the same mecanism of a v cube


----------



## RageCuber (Jan 29, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> My guess $350.


Lol, well that destroys all chances of me buying it


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 30, 2014)

davidmg90000 said:


> Its designed by tony fisher, so Im sure its pretty good, it uses the same mecanism of a v cube



Tony had nothing to do with making the design.


----------



## davidmg90000 (Jan 30, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> Tony had nothing to do with making the design.


Then why did he posted a video of it?


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 30, 2014)

davidmg90000 said:


> Then why did he posted a video of it?



It was a video that was informing us about it. Also in the video he said that there is not much info about it. If he said more of how big, when it will come out, or price then he would have helped it in away.


----------



## Tony Fisher (Jan 30, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> It was a video that was informing us about it. Also in the video he said that there is not much info about it. If he said more of how big, when it will come out, or price then he would have helped it in away.


Yes, nothing to do with me. I just wanted to share the great news with my subscribers. Youtube has a far wider audience than any forum thread.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 30, 2014)

patrickcuber said:


> Can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!



Why? Can someone tell me the appeal of cubes that large? A friend has an 11x11 which we solved in about an hour, casually, and it was cool. And it definitely looks cool. But I wouldn't ever solve it again, so apart from the ridiculous memory feat that will probably be eventually attempted, why is this exciting news?

$300+ for a cube you'll solve a couple of times ever, will probably turn like crap (and if it turns well then the layers would constantly be misaligning making it hard to turn)

I just don't see the appeal in such a huge cube, nor why a market for it exists.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jan 30, 2014)

Those pictures gave me the shivers.


----------



## LNZ (Jan 30, 2014)

My practical limit for solving cubes more than about twice is 10x10. I've only solved an 11x11 only once and it took me 150 minutes.

I would not buy a 13x13, even if it was good as it would cost way too much. I am not rich and the very finite money I have must be used for other things like buying CD's, DVD's, downloads on iTunes, etc.


----------



## Tony Fisher (Jan 30, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Why? Can someone tell me the appeal of cubes that large?


Easy, because my heart skipped a beat when I saw it. Why? just look at it, it's a 13x13x13!


----------



## BillyRain (Jan 30, 2014)

cubic plz


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 30, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Why? Can someone tell me the appeal of cubes that large?



Some people have a large order fetish.

Probably the same people that make/aquire weird custom puzzles and never solve them.


----------



## Tony Fisher (Feb 2, 2014)

Kirjava said:


> Some people have a large order fetish.
> 
> Probably the same people that make/aquire weird custom puzzles and never solve them.



Or those that solve the same puzzles over and over but have never worked out how to solve them for themselves.


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 2, 2014)

Tony Fisher said:


> Or those that solve the same puzzles over and over but have never worked out how to solve them for themselves.



That's a funny assumption. I've solved plenty of strange, non-WCA puzzles without an tutorial. Just because I can probably solve most puzzles faster than you, doesn't mean I can't work out puzzles for myself. The only thing you can assume from time, is that maybe I'm BETTER at working out new puzzles than you.

And you're also implying that a 13x13 is somehow difficult. It isn't. It's trivial for anyone who has solved a 5x5 (or even 4x4).

I solved the Gear cube, shapeshifting 4x4x6 without any help just a couple of weeks ago and I solved many other puzzles before that. If you understand simple commutators a lot of puzzles aren't really hard to solve, just slow.


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 2, 2014)

Tony Fisher said:


> Or those that solve the same puzzles over and over but have never worked out how to solve them for themselves.





Tim Major said:


> That's a funny assumption. I've solved plenty of strange, non-WCA puzzles without an tutorial. Just because I can probably solve most puzzles faster than you, doesn't mean I can't work out puzzles for myself. The only thing you can assume from time, is that maybe I'm BETTER at working out new puzzles than you.
> 
> And you're also implying that a 13x13 is somehow difficult. It isn't. It's trivial for anyone who has solved a 5x5 (or even 4x4).
> 
> I solved the Gear cube, shapeshifting 4x4x6 without any help just a couple of weeks ago and I solved many other puzzles before that. If you understand simple commutators a lot of puzzles aren't really hard to solve, just slow.



Okay people, please stop bashing other people.


----------



## LarryLunchmeat (Feb 2, 2014)

Which one is more pathetic? Solving the exact same 3X3 200 times a day or spending an hour on an 11X11? Who cares? It's just whatever you're into. I fit somewhere in the middle of this where sometimes I will pull out my 9X9 for a couple solves, then do my Teraminx, and then spend an hour on 3X3 solves.


----------



## Tony Fisher (Feb 2, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> That's a funny assumption. I've solved plenty of strange, non-WCA puzzles without an tutorial. Just because I can probably solve most puzzles faster than you, doesn't mean I can't work out puzzles for myself. The only thing you can assume from time, is that maybe I'm BETTER at working out new puzzles than you.
> 
> And you're also implying that a 13x13 is somehow difficult. It isn't. It's trivial for anyone who has solved a 5x5 (or even 4x4).
> 
> I solved the Gear cube, shapeshifting 4x4x6 without any help just a couple of weeks ago and I solved many other puzzles before that. If you understand simple commutators a lot of puzzles aren't really hard to solve, just slow.


Ha ha, feels like I'm back on the twisty forum. My reply was to Kirjava and had no assumptions or anything to do with you or solving a 13x13x13. I was responding to his mild / good natured / friendly attack.


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 2, 2014)

Tony Fisher said:


> Ha ha, feels like I'm back on the twisty forum. My reply was to Kirjava and had no assumptions or anything to do with you or solving a 13x13x13. I was responding to his mild / good natured / friendly attack.



Responding with somewhat of an insult, and not expecting such a reply?


----------



## qqwref (Feb 2, 2014)

I'd just like to point out that Kirjava has invented a whole bunch of solving methods, and also contributed a lot of ideas and algs to the Roux method, which is used by the guy who has the unofficial average-of-100 world record.

Anyway, I probably won't buy this puzzle anytime soon, although I'd like to eventually. I have a bunch of big-ish cubes but don't get around to solving them all that often.


----------



## Bunyanderman (Feb 2, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Responding with somewhat of an insult, and not expecting such a reply?


He is not saying speedsolvers are incompetent for solving a puzzle with a method of your own, (which is what you thought he implied,) but rather the majority of speedsolvers use a common method that they have not created themselves. Some take fun in speedsolving, solving crazy, rare, and difficult puzzles, or designing puzzles. he made a simple joke that i thought you took to personal.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Feb 2, 2014)

ECubesDesignerX said:


> It resembles my 31x31x31 design.
> 
> See TP forum for pictures.



31x31x31, can you please provide the link


----------



## PeelingStickers (Feb 2, 2014)

qqwref said:


> I'd just like to point out that Kirjava has invented a whole bunch of solving methods, and also contributed a lot of ideas and algs to the Roux method, which is used by the guy who has the unofficial average-of-100 world record.
> 
> Anyway, I probably won't buy this puzzle anytime soon, although I'd like to eventually. I have a bunch of big-ish cubes but don't get around to solving them all that often.



This.


----------



## Kirjava (Feb 2, 2014)

qqwref said:


> I'd just like to point out that Kirjava has invented a whole bunch of solving methods, and also contributed a lot of ideas and algs to the Roux method, which is used by the guy who has the unofficial average-of-100 world record.



Yeah, Tony's badly thought out post just made me laugh.


----------



## Michael Womack (Feb 2, 2014)

rahulkadukar said:


> 31x31x31, can you please provide the link



http://twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=26789&p=314343#p314343


----------



## davidmg90000 (Feb 4, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> It was a video that was informing us about it. Also in the video he said that there is not much info about it. If he said more of how big, when it will come out, or price then he would have helped it in away.


Then I guess I understand wrong, pardon me.


----------



## Liz (Feb 11, 2014)

*Moyu 13x13x13 Triple Center Magic Cube*

Moyu will release its 13x13x13 Triple Center Magic Cube

According to Moyu engineer, there is Triple-center Structure in the cube, the three centers are separately set in the third, the fifth and the thirteenth stage. 

First sight feeling it is awesome, want to share it with cubers.
Here are some pictures from Moyu, share them with you:























Here are the pictures from:
http://bbs.mf8-china.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=101032&extra=page=1


----------



## ChickenWrap (Feb 11, 2014)

Liz said:


> Moyu will release its 13x13x13 Triple Center Magic Cube
> 
> According to Moyu engineer, there is Triple-center Structure in the cube, the three centers are separately set in the third, the fifth and the thirteenth stage.
> 
> ...



Any idea on the timeframe and price?


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Feb 11, 2014)

Hype for some people, but I am still not into cubes larger than 11x11.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Feb 11, 2014)

Not saying this is bad, it seems to be good, but Moyu should be spending their time creating new official puzzles (like a Moyu Square-1, for example).  This is still good though, gj Moyu


----------



## ~Adam~ (Feb 11, 2014)

I was expecting surprise challenge.



kunparekh18 said:


> but Moyu should be spending their time creating new official puzzles



When is your meeting with QJ's accountants?


----------



## sellingseals (Feb 11, 2014)

strakerak said:


> Hype for some people, but I am still not into cubes larger than 11x11.



Of course you're not. There isn't any.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Feb 11, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> I was expecting surprise challenge.
> 
> 
> 
> When is your meeting with QJ's accountants?



29th February


----------



## ~Adam~ (Feb 11, 2014)

*Moyu 13x13x13 Triple Center Magic Cube*



kunparekh18 said:


> 29th February



Can you please push a Moyu 5x5 which makes Florian modded SSs obsolete?


----------



## szalejot (Feb 11, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> Can you please push a Moyu 5x5 which makes Florian modded SSs obsolete?



This.

I would rather look for good non-locking 5x5 than something as big as 13x13.


----------



## LNZ (Feb 11, 2014)

Due to limited funds, I will not buy a 13x13 cube. Adding to the problem is the falling Australian dollar to the US dollar.

Please remember, that if you live in Australia and but "twisty puzzles" from overseas, a good Australian dollar is desirable.

Higher AUD to USD = Cheaper puzzles. Lover AUD to USD = More expenside puzzles.

It will make a very expensive product far too costly for me.

But this 13x13 looks like being a good product though.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Feb 11, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> Can you please push a Moyu 5x5 which makes Florian modded SSs obsolete?



I'll try to do that. Thanks for the suggestion. But I don't want a 5x5 anyway  I'd like an awesome sq-1 for starters.


----------



## brian724080 (Feb 11, 2014)

I don't see the appeal in cubes this big...



kunparekh18 said:


> 29th February



That means in two years?


----------



## kunparekh18 (Feb 11, 2014)

brian724080 said:


> I don't see the appeal in cubes this big...
> 
> 
> 
> That means in two years?



Same here. And yes.


----------



## ILMZS20 (Feb 11, 2014)

13x13 my biggest is 7x7 and i dont want anything more the numbers and the size are cool but its so unnecessary its exactly the same but takes longer than all the other cubes how can someone be hyped for this?


----------



## brian724080 (Feb 11, 2014)

kunparekh18 said:


> Same here. And yes.



Darn, that's a long time to wait for a 5x5


----------



## Chingsiu (Mar 2, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> Not 100% the v-cube patent covers cubes with the V-cube style mech from 2x2-11x11.


Really kind of sad tho, v-cube makes its awesome products, shengshou steals them, and now YJ makes a new cube that uses the same concept as the v-cube design and the v-cube patent doesn't even cover it. RIP v-vube. RIP


----------



## XTowncuber (Mar 2, 2014)

Chingsiu said:


> Really kind of sad tho, v-cube makes its awesome products, shengshou steals them, and now YJ makes a new cube that uses the same concept as the v-cube design and the v-cube patent doesn't even cover it. RIP v-vube. RIP



DIE PAINFULLY V-CUBES! DIE!


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 2, 2014)

Chingsiu said:


> Really kind of sad tho, v-cube makes its awesome products, shengshou steals them, and now YJ makes a new cube that uses the same concept as the v-cube design and the v-cube patent doesn't even cover it. RIP v-vube. RIP



SS is no making full KOs of the V-cubes. The pieces are allot different if you compare the the V-cube 7x7 and the SS 7x7.


----------



## SlapShot (Mar 2, 2014)

If YJ can pull this off better than their 9x9 design, then the answer is clearly YES :


----------



## PeelingStickers (Mar 2, 2014)

Chingsiu said:


> Really kind of sad tho, v-cube makes its awesome products, shengshou steals them, and now YJ makes a new cube that uses the same concept as the v-cube design and the v-cube patent doesn't even cover it. RIP v-vube. RIP



EVIL SHENGSHOU HOW DARE THEY STEAL THE PATENTS AND RUIN THE MULTINATIONAL COMPANY OF V-CUBES TO DESIGN BETTER SPEED CUBES. LET'S BAN THE MERE UTTERANCE OF THEIR COMPANY NAME ON THIS FORUM!


----------



## Cuberulz10 (Mar 30, 2014)

PeelingStickers said:


> EVIL SHENGSHOU HOW DARE THEY STEAL THE PATENTS AND RUIN THE MULTINATIONAL COMPANY OF V-CUBES TO DESIGN BETTER SPEED CUBES. LET'S BAN THE MERE UTTERANCE OF THEIR COMPANY NAME ON THIS FORUM!


V-CUBES COPIED xb27's alignment design ILLEGALY AND CALLED IT THEIR NEW TECHNOLOGY. Shengshou just did the same. Oh yeah shenshou is cheaper and better than v cube


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 30, 2014)

Cuberulz10 said:


> V-CUBES COPIED xb27's alignment design ILLEGALY AND CALLED IT THEIR NEW TECHNOLOGY. Shengshou just did the same. Oh yeah shenshou is cheaper and better than v cube


ShengShou FTW. For those who haven't seen: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pW0trFa5t5I
As far as the 13x13, i think that the Moyu will be better, just because they are Moyu.


----------



## LNZ (Mar 31, 2014)

According to the box that comes with the SS10 which I own (PB is 63 minutes), Shenshou did get permission to use the mis-alignment mech from XB27.

V-Cubes did use the XB27 mech on their V-Cube 4 with out permission. I guess they got XB27's permission for the V-Cube 6b.

NOTE: The UWR for the SS10 is 14:37.


----------



## Seryague (Apr 16, 2014)

http://bbs.mf8-china.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=101812


----------



## MOYU (Apr 16, 2014)

[video]http://static.video.qq.com/TPout.swf?auto=1&vid=z1079tmx8uk[/video]










it still should be better now, and that is what we are doing.


----------



## Michael Womack (Apr 16, 2014)

Seryague said:


> View attachment 3874
> http://bbs.mf8-china.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=101812



not as big as I thought it would be.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Apr 16, 2014)

*YJ 13x13*



Michael Womack said:


> not as big as I thought it would be.



How do you know how big it is? There is nothing for scale.

Edit - so there is an 11x11 in the background of one picture but you don't know how far away it is and they are huge.


----------



## Michael Womack (Apr 16, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> How do you know how big it is? There is nothing for scale.
> 
> Edit - so there is an 11x11 in the background of one picture but you don't know how far away it is and they are huge.



the video and comparing it to the size of the hands of the guy holding the cube.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Apr 16, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> the video and comparing it to the size of the hands of the guy holding the cube.



Is there any point in me mentioning that you don't know how big the guy's hands are? I assume not.


----------



## EMI (Apr 16, 2014)

Looks very smooth, but in my opinion it would be easier to handle with some kind of clicking to it after each turn.


----------



## harry2000s (Apr 16, 2014)

I agree with you ,or the 13*13 cube would pop.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 16, 2014)

EMI said:


> Looks very smooth, but in my opinion it would be easier to handle with some kind of clicking to it after each turn.


Like the SS pyraminx? That is actually a great idea!


----------



## kcl (Apr 17, 2014)

That looks pretty sweet! Any chance we could get internal pics of the skewb?


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 17, 2014)

From the great Tony Fisher:


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 17, 2014)

Seryague said:


> View attachment 3874
> http://bbs.mf8-china.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=101812


Just to clarify! The picture that was posted by: Seryague was actually the *Moyu* 13x13, you can read more here: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?47195-MoYu-13x13x13&p=970542#post970542



Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> From the great Tony Fisher:


Wow! Based on how smoothly that looked like it turned, i am even more excited for the (smaller) Moyu big cubes. 
Moyu: Not to rush you guys, but do you have any more info about your other cubes coming out?


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 17, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> Just to clarify! The picture that was posted by: Seryague was actually the *Moyu* 13x13, you can read more here: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?47195-MoYu-13x13x13&p=970542#post970542



I think they are the same. I'm guessing this was originally going to be a YJ 13x13, but they are releasing it under the Moyu name?


----------



## CriticalCubing (Apr 17, 2014)

This is going to be one heck of a expensive puzzle.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 17, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> This is going to be one heck of a expensive puzzle.


No kidding. What's your guess? I am thinking right at $225, maybe less to start with.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Apr 17, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> No kidding. What's your guess? I am thinking right at $225, maybe less to start with.


I am kind of guessing it to be about 250$ to 300$.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 18, 2014)

Yeah, the thing is, there are no other Moyu big cubes yet to set the tone of how they price, except for their 4x4's. I find it hilarious how Moyu just goes straight to creating a 13x13 before they even try to do like a 5x5 or a 6x6 and 7x7 haha. They are working on them now i guess though.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 18, 2014)

These big cubes are so physically big ;_; I want a smaller version I can play with comfortably. Otherwise I'll probably stick to sim.


----------



## Tony Fisher (Apr 18, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> DIE PAINFULLY V-CUBES! DIE!


Your comment is vile and disgusting and you should be utterly ashamed of yourself.


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 18, 2014)

Tony Fisher said:


> Your comment is vile and disgusting and you should be utterly ashamed of yourself.



Oh snap...


----------



## ottozing (Apr 18, 2014)

Here we go...


----------



## XTowncuber (Apr 18, 2014)

Tony Fisher said:


> Your comment is vile and disgusting and you should be utterly ashamed of yourself.


lol. well I'm not.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Apr 18, 2014)

#ShotsFired


----------



## Coolster01 (Apr 18, 2014)

Pyraminx NAR holder vs. Amazing puzzle guy...


----------



## Ninja Storm (Apr 18, 2014)

*grabs popcorn*


----------



## kcl (Apr 18, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Pyraminx NAR holder vs. Amazing puzzle guy...



Brb getting popcorn

Edit: ninja'd.. By ninja storm


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 18, 2014)

**** just got real. 3..2...1 Fight!


----------



## AlexMaass (Apr 18, 2014)

damnit tony


----------



## sellingseals (Apr 18, 2014)

CAN'T WAIT TO GET THIS XD does anybody know where it will be sold from or how much it will be yet?


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 18, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> lol. well I'm not.



Please show some respect.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Apr 18, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Please show some respect.



I believe the general census of most people is "Respect was given because of the big cube designs, respect was lost because of the claims they had with so many companies."

That's my view of the company, at least.


----------



## XTowncuber (Apr 18, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Please show some respect.



Respect to whom? I was totally joking in both of those posts.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Apr 18, 2014)

It is naive to think Drew was being as serious to flat out abuse v-cubes. I would've thought it was obvious in the block capitals and satire within the post.



Ninja Storm said:


> I believe the general census of most people is "Respect was given because of the big cube designs, respect was lost because of the claims they had with so many companies."
> 
> That's my view of the company, at least.



Also, I agree with this.


----------



## AlexMaass (Apr 19, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> Respect to whom? I was totally joking in both of those posts.


But still, you don't mess with Tony Fisher!!!!! HE'LL BASH YOUR HEAD IN WITH A PEATAMINX BALL!!!!!!


----------



## kcl (Apr 19, 2014)

AlexMaass said:


> But still, you don't mess with Tony Fisher!!!!! HE'LL BASH YOUR HEAD IN WITH A PEATAMINX BALL!!!!!!



but he doesn't need to because Drew is already so ashamed of his vile self


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 19, 2014)

Tony Fisher said:


> Your comment is vile and disgusting and you should be utterly ashamed of yourself.



I just imagine Tony Fisher saying this out loud. It would sound like Simon Cowell bashing some poor kid on American Idol...



Spoiler


----------



## BrandonSky (Apr 19, 2014)

Of course, the highest order mass-produced puzzle is the 11x11, but you can buy a 17x17 from shape ways. I cannot wait for a 13x13 cube to come out, but Tony Fisher yelling out loud that?? Tony fisher blocked me on youtube, and a long time ago I saw a prototype of the shengshou 10x10 (probably around september or october). I will probably do an unboxing video on my new channel, and probably even do a solve or tutorial on it (you need to have solved at least a 7x7). I cannot wait for actual real prototypes to surface.


----------



## Future Cuber (Jun 14, 2014)

Hey there...
i think the 13x13 is out at 
http://shop.scmu.in/MoYu-13x13

EDIT:19200 INR=321.72 USD
For those who are lazy to use the converter 
It says availibilty:1
and the description says that pre-order begins from july


----------



## goodatthis (Jun 15, 2014)

Future Cuber said:


> Hey there...
> i think the 13x13 is out at
> http://shop.scmu.in/MoYu-13x13
> 
> ...



Yeah, buying that looks like a very big no no. $320 for something that doesn't even have a picture? Not a good idea.


----------



## Future Cuber (Jun 15, 2014)

goodatthis said:


> Yeah, buying that looks like a very big no no. $320 for something that doesn't even have a picture? Not a good idea.



They dont have pictures for most of them
and besides that store is just AWESOME...
I've ordered a couple of times and


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jun 15, 2014)

Future Cuber said:


> They dont have pictures for most of them
> and besides that store is just AWESOME...
> I've ordered a couple of times and


It's been up on HKnowstore for a couple days now, for 300 and pics so..


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jun 15, 2014)

[video]http://v.qq.com/page/z/u/k/z1079tmx8uk.html[/video]


Won't purchase this until they are actually shipped out. Don't want to get scammed since MoYu has already delayed the 5x5 like 1000000 times.


----------



## goodatthis (Jun 15, 2014)

strakerak said:


> [video]http://v.qq.com/page/z/u/k/z1079tmx8uk.html[/video]
> 
> 
> Won't purchase this until they are actually shipped out. Don't want to get scammed since MoYu has already delayed the 5x5 like 1000000 times.



Umm is that a video of a pregnant Asian woman giving birth near the bottom?


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jun 15, 2014)

goodatthis said:


> Umm is that a video of a pregnant Asian woman giving birth near the bottom?



No?


----------



## Aceofspades2345 (Jun 27, 2014)

Does this cube have a name, like the Aosu, AoChuang, AoShi and Aofu?


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 27, 2014)

goodatthis said:


> Future Cuber said:
> 
> 
> > Hey there...
> ...



Especially the URL, shop.scamu


----------



## Future Cuber (Jun 27, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Especially the URL, shop.scamu



That store is awesome


----------



## Akash Rupela (Jun 27, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Especially the URL, shop.scamu


That store is 100% trusted, I have ordered a lot of things and can assure its genuine and great service  The store owner is a senior cuber here(2010RAOA01) and a good friend.
SCMU is a website about their annual competition hosted by the same store. So shop.scmu is a legit idea of a url


----------



## wm (Jul 18, 2014)

Well we are mid July now and still no definate date as to the actual release of this puzzle. Was wondering if anyone has any knowledge of when these puzzles will start to be shipped out? The only information i have been able to find out is that there is a manufacturing delay (please correct me if this is wrong)? It is just a little frustrating that when you pay $300 for something and are just left waiting with no real information of the reason for the delay. But this frustration is probably more down to impatience. But any new information regarding the moyu 13x13x13 would be extremely apreciated. Thankyou.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 18, 2014)

wm said:


> Well we are mid July now and still no definate date as to the actual release of this puzzle. Was wondiring if anyone has any knowledge of when these puzzles will start to be shipped out? The only information i have been able to find out is that there is a manufacturing delay (please correct me if this is wrong)? It is just a little frustrating that when you pay $300 for something and are just left waiting with no real information of the reason for the delay. But this frustration is probably more down to impatience. But any new information regarding the moyu 13x13x13 would be extremely apreciated. Thankyou.



It's out already but only pre orders. The reason why it's priced so high is cause of the piece count and how much plastic is used.


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jul 18, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> It's out already but only pre orders.



so its not out then


----------



## benskoning (Jul 18, 2014)

MoYu 13x13 because why not.....


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jul 18, 2014)

I didn't realise it wasn't for sale yet.
I wonder if they will only produce a limited number depending on preorders.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Aug 30, 2014)

bump

From the YJ Facebook page:

http://i.imgur.com/vrAil9U.jpg

The first image is clearly the cube in prototype stage as it has no edge colours/centres, I'm not sure it looks stickered.

The second image is interesting, a clear size comparison to some of their existing puzzles such as an aofu.


----------



## sae (Sep 8, 2014)

Have my 13x13x13 on preorder now. Wife got me as Fathers day present ...

But now the waiting


----------



## Tony Fisher (Sep 25, 2014)

Photos of the retail version. It shows a white one though HKnowstore and other places only seem to have black for pre-order. The puzzle has an edge of 13.6cm and weighs 1.6kg.


----------



## goodatthis (Sep 25, 2014)

Hmm... Should I get this or an iPhone 6 for my birthday? Eh, I think I'm going with the iPhone.


----------



## tomatotrucks (Sep 26, 2014)

AlexCube said:


> Looks pretty nice but still, more layers, more lockups and pops :/



mo' layers mo' problems


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 26, 2014)

Yay its out. I'll never get this cube though.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 26, 2014)

Looks neat, but the price tag is way too high... I'd rather get many other more interesting puzzles!


----------



## Tony Fisher (Sep 26, 2014)

goodatthis said:


> Hmm... Should I get this or an iPhone 6 for my birthday? Eh, I think I'm going with the iPhone.


My phone costs ten quid and works fine so you can get both.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 26, 2014)

Tony Fisher said:


> My phone costs ten quid and works fine so you can get both.


You mean squid? Like the seafood?
yeah, I know, I just find it a weird slang term... hehe


----------



## RayLam (Sep 26, 2014)

13x13?never thought moyu has developed so fast...it must be a huge and expensive cube...if roman strakhov didn't stop cubing,would he challenge this.....


----------



## rahulkadukar (Sep 26, 2014)

qqwref said:


> You mean squid? Like the seafood?
> yeah, I know, I just find it a weird slang term... hehe



No, quid like the money. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quid


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 26, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/yjmoyu/posts/388577077962911 If you don't have facebook than what it is is just some pics of the 13x13x13 and this is what they said about it "Our last round testing will be finished soon! COUNT DOWN! In a few minutes, this MoYu most biggest cube will be available! This will be our best cube so far!"


----------



## YJ MoYu (Sep 26, 2014)

*COUNT DOWN ! In a few minutes, MoYu 13x13 will be available !*

Our last round testing will be finished soon ! COUNT DOWN ! In a few minutes, this MoYu most biggest cube will be available ! This will be our best cube so far !


----------



## FailCuber (Sep 26, 2014)

Cool.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Sep 26, 2014)

mother of god o.0

size comparisons?


----------



## CriticalCubing (Sep 26, 2014)

Cool, but what will be the cost?
Probably wont buy it


----------



## megaminxwin (Sep 26, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> Cool, but what will be the cost?
> Probably wont buy it



I found a pre-order for $300. I can understand why it's so expensive, but it's still insane.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Sep 26, 2014)

megaminxwin said:


> I found a pre-order for $300. I can understand why it's so expensive, but it's still insane.


I will probably buy the new Nexus than this. Ridiculous prize but still understandable.


----------



## WinPooh (Sep 27, 2014)

As a Go player I'd prefer 19x19... However 13x13 is also used in Go, for learning purposes


----------



## GrandSlam (Sep 29, 2014)

I had a Christmas Cube list all written out today. Then I saw this. Ripped up what I had , got a new sheet if paper, and wrote MOYU 13X13 in all caps. 

Might there be considerable price drops in the following months? At least down into the mid 200s?


----------



## Randomno (Sep 29, 2014)

GrandSlam said:


> I had a Christmas Cube list all written out today. Then I saw this. Ripped up what I had , got a new sheet if paper, and wrote MOYU 13X13 in all caps.
> 
> Might there be considerable price drops in the following months? At least down into the mid 200s?



What was on the old list?


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Sep 29, 2014)

> What was on the old list?



Everything. Every cube I ever wanted. But I changed my mind. I want this instead, unless my parents make it clear that it's not gonna happen.


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 29, 2014)

Tony Fisher said:


> My phone costs ten quid and works fine so you can get both.



He probably wants a phone that can do more than just phone and text people.


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Nov 11, 2014)

Yay! It's available at the cubicle.us now.


----------



## Tony Fisher (Nov 12, 2014)

AlGoreRhythm said:


> Yay! It's available at the cubicle.us now.


Define "available".


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Nov 18, 2014)

*a·vail·a·ble*
_əˈvāləb(ə)l/_

_adjective_
able to be used or obtained; at someone's disposal.
"refreshments will be available all afternoon"
synonyms:	obtainable, accessible, at hand, at one's disposal, handy, convenient; More
(of a person) not otherwise occupied; free to do something.
"the nurse is only available at certain times"

synonyms:	free, unoccupied; More
informal
not currently involved in a romantic relationship
"there's a dearth of available women here"


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 18, 2014)

Oh hey look at these videos that CBC made about the 13x13. 

Unboxing https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swxgKwt5s9g&feature=em-uploademail

Taking apart some of the puzzle https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mXIRKqpR4O0&feature=em-uploademail


----------



## brian724080 (Nov 18, 2014)

I can't imagine how long this will take me to put together


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 18, 2014)

brian724080 said:


> I can't imagine how long this will take me to put together



I would say about 13 hours tops.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Nov 18, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> Oh hey look at these videos that CBC made about the 13x13.
> 
> Unboxing https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swxgKwt5s9g&feature=em-uploademail
> 
> Taking apart some of the puzzle https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mXIRKqpR4O0&feature=em-uploademail


Wow! The disassembly video really makes it seem like a really design, I am really impressed with Moyu.


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 18, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> Wow! The disassembly video really makes it seem like a really design, I am really impressed with Moyu.



Moyu based the design on the Rubik's and Maru 5x5s


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Nov 18, 2014)

I'll bet that I could solve it faster than I could reassemble it.
BTW, once this cube is out, the race will be on to make the first solve video/UWR. CBC Already has a head start.



> Moyu based the design on the Rubik's and Maru 5x5s


I thought it was based off of VCUBE/Eastsheen


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Nov 18, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> Moyu based the design on the Rubik's and Maru 5x5s



So would that make the moyu 13x13 a k.o. off rubiks and maru???
Note:Not sarcasm or some kinda joke


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Nov 18, 2014)

Please Dont Ask said:


> So would that make the moyu 13x13 a k.o. off rubiks and maru???
> Note:Not sarcasm or some kinda joke



There are no other 13x13s, either physical or in a patent, so it's not a KO of anything.


----------



## TKDonuts (Nov 18, 2014)

Im not sure if Maru has a patent, but its not the actual creation of a 13x13, or an exact patent, but rather if the cube uses the same concept of a cube, applied to a higher amount of layers. so if it is based off of the maru 5x5 and rubiks 5x5, it is a knockoff, but i doubt that rubiks and maru have a patent for a 13x13, so it is not technically an illegal knockoff.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Nov 18, 2014)

AlGoreRhythm said:


> I'll bet that I could solve it faster than I could reassemble it.
> BTW, once this cube is out, the race will be on to make the first solve video/UWR. CBC Already has a head start.
> 
> 
> I thought it was based off of VCUBE/Eastsheen



RedKB already has a time lapse video of him solving a 17x17x17


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Nov 18, 2014)

> RedKB already has a time lapse video of him solving a 17x17x17


yes... your point?

Oh yeah, that reminds me-- is RedKB gonna get a 13x13?


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 18, 2014)

AlGoreRhythm said:


> yes... your point?
> 
> Oh yeah, that reminds me-- is RedKB gonna get a 13x13?



I think his point was that it will take a long time to solve the 13x13.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Nov 19, 2014)

AlGoreRhythm said:


> yes... your point?
> 
> Oh yeah, that reminds me-- is RedKB gonna get a 13x13?



I mixed up.
I thought you were talking about UWR for biggest cube solve video


----------



## Tony Fisher (Nov 19, 2014)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> There are no other 13x13s, either physical or in a patent, so it's not a KO of anything.


Whatever happened to the Shengshou? Some places still list it but some removed it. Was it a scam or something?
I am sure what you say is true about the patent but have you actually looked for one or are you guessing?


----------



## SpeedSkewber (Nov 19, 2014)

I think a 13x13 would be fun to own and solve from time to time but I don't think I'll get one just because I wouldn't use it enough.


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 20, 2014)

http://zcube.hk/MoYu-13x13x13 look at the photos on that page of the mech.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Nov 20, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> http://zcube.hk/MoYu-13x13x13 look at the photos on that page of the mech.


Jeez, the last picture of the mech is insane!


----------



## RedAgent14 (Nov 21, 2014)

Is there an unofficial WR for this?
Is there even a solve video?


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 21, 2014)

3DSRed said:


> Is there an unofficial WR for this?
> Is there even a solve video?



It's not quite out yet some store owners have prototype. Also not many cubers have it yet.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Nov 21, 2014)

3DSRed said:


> Is there an unofficial WR for this?
> Is there even a solve video?


RedKB has a timelapse of a 17x17 solve. I guess that the UWR is just CBC's solve at 39 minutes since he is the only one who has timed it.


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 25, 2014)

if you are thinking about getting a 13x13x13 soon you might want to wait a little longer. take a look at the first few photos on this page http://www.championscubestore.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=333&products_id=2179


----------



## KrisM (Dec 4, 2014)

*The Moyu 13x13 - Not just a puzzle, but a supernatural artifact*

Okay guys, so I just had to share this. I found the description while looking for a place to buy a moyu 13x13. The paragraph is ridiculous, and made me laugh out loud.

Or maybe I'm mistaken and this isactually a thing?


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 4, 2014)

KrisM said:


> Okay guys, so I just had to share this. I found the description while looking for a place to buy a moyu 13x13. The paragraph is ridiculous, and made me laugh out loud.
> 
> Or maybe I'm mistaken and this isactually a thing?
> 
> View attachment 4742


The reviews on thecubicle.us are also hilarious. I guess this puzzle is that terrifying.


----------



## pdilla (Dec 4, 2014)

You know how many possible permutations this thing could have?



Spoiler



8 763 572 317 083 138 899 666 771 506 115 448 810 197 988 548 417 152 607 432 641 255 532 250 321 932 122 734 414 053 024 363 147 665 388 018 560 313 562 633 427 232 091 314 921 525 139 349 563 779 436 798 183 375 409 244 708 034 278 419 548 409 744 981 643 179 115 131 477 204 602 308 344 315 170 388 908 979 346 436 138 548 438 590 251 991 911 952 151 761 164 904 971 938 885 335 845 582 631 786 698 505 878 927 781 089 689 045 391 495 700 975 141 252 813 293 263 173 305 000 786 639 256 087 287 046 129 201 395 922 314 216 187 379 664 925 373 382 849 169 152 381 704 083 576 166 637 178 460 894 759 491 745 600 000 000 000 000 000 000 000 000 000 000 000 000 000 000 000 000 000 000 000 000 000 000 000 000 000 000 000 000 000 000 000 000 000 000 000 000 000 000 000 000 000 000 000 000 000 000 000

Source


----------



## XTowncuber (Dec 4, 2014)

KrisM said:


> Okay guys, so I just had to share this. I found the description while looking for a place to buy a moyu 13x13. The paragraph is ridiculous, and made me laugh out loud.
> 
> Or maybe I'm mistaken and this isactually a thing?
> 
> View attachment 4742


lololol where did you find that? I have to buy one of these now and start practicing for the winter solstice.

Edit: the solstice this year is a new moon...I wonder if they meant to do that.


----------



## tx789 (Dec 4, 2014)

KrisM said:


> Okay guys, so I just had to share this. I found the description while looking for a place to buy a moyu 13x13. The paragraph is ridiculous, and made me laugh out loud.
> 
> Or maybe I'm mistaken and this isactually a thing?
> 
> View attachment 4742



I guess down here in the Southern Hemisphere we've got six months before we could try this.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Dec 9, 2014)

Here's a hilarious review on thecubicle:


----------

